# Best fogger or way to reach high humidity in 40 gallon tank.



## JohnGinnIII (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey guys i have been wondering what is the best way to reach 70-80% humidity in my 40 gallon tank for my BW tegu. I bath him daily but I want him to get humidity in his tank as well since it will just make it easier for me in case I do not have time to give him a bath. Due to my busy work schedule. I do mist him every so often, But i wanted to know if anyone had better tips. Also tips on how to keep the humidity high is appreciated to. I taped the screen top on the top and bottom to help seal the humidity.


----------



## DHoff24250 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello, was wondering if you figured out a solution.
I am new here and new to Tegus as well... I have a 2 week old BW... in a 75 gallon tank temporarily... I have a reptifogger that I use for humidity and am planning the build for the forever home... 
Was just reading thru the forums and seen your post... figured Id ask


----------



## keyyon (Jul 23, 2019)

They have little pond foggers on amazon for about 10-15$ that's what I use for my tank. Just be careful about how deep you put it into the water as that will control how much water/fog is being putout into the air.


----------



## James Ledbetter (Aug 21, 2019)

I just bought this for my enclosure and I could not have expected better.


----------



## Trizz1964 (Oct 14, 2019)

I would say if you're going to build him her a forever home, spend the money upfront and buy a mist king ver 4.0 you can utilize it in both tanks...


----------



## Jorgo (Oct 14, 2019)

Spagnum moss I find works very well - and misting daily, especially the hide


----------



## Stephen J. Williams (Oct 16, 2019)

My 16 month old red is in his 3rd and last enclosure measuring 8x4x4. I have very deep mulch, forest bedding and top soil and lots of ferns. I am using the MistKing Ultimate with 3 misters and 3 temp/humidity probes in the enclosure. The Ultimate comes with a timer with 10 possible misting times. I mist every 2.5 hours for about 4 minutes. The humidity is perfect. I recommend this system for any large enclosure. My water reservoir going to the pump is 7 gallons and empties after about 3 days. The smaller foggers’ reservoirs are tiny and need to be filled at least twice daily.


----------

